# Stan the Man



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok well you asked for some updated pics of Stan but the latest i have on this pc at work are about 3/4 months old!!

p.s ignore me in my dressing gown, not the best of pics, so just look at Stan lol!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

and here are his two new buddies!!


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh he is huge!!!
so so cute though


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's huge is he a continental giant? He's gorgeous though


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> He's huge is he a continental giant? He's gorgeous though


Yeah he is a conti, he is very big but a great big softie who just loves to lick you to death and wont let you get away from him until he has decided he has had enough licking!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the last pic of him and your oh. Just imagine him thinking "let me have it already"


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

He's a very handsome fella! Your cats are gorgeous too!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG he has gotten HUGEEEEEEE ahhhhh I remember when he was a baby!

He is soooo beautiful Kelly you must adore him! :001_tt1:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

umber said:


> OMG he has gotten HUGEEEEEEE ahhhhh I remember when he was a baby!
> 
> He is soooo beautiful Kelly you must adore him! :001_tt1:


Umber im gonna sound really silly and soppy here but i adore him so much, or should i say we (even the OH adores him)! Im dreading the day anything ever happens to him cos i would feel lost! I look forward to seeing him everyday and he always makes me smile and is always soooo loving and friendly. He will always be my little (or big) number 1 star!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwww hes gourges looking at the pic on you signture wow he has grown sooo much


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> awwwwwwww hes gourges looking at the pic on you signture wow he has grown sooo much


ha ha he does look big compared to that pic! hmy:


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

hes huge whats he weigh?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> hes huge whats he weigh?


Im not sure, the last time we went to the vets a few months ago he weighed about 6 kilos i think!


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. big lad


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hes got such a yummy coat! I bet hes eating loads looking at the size of him


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Umber im gonna sound really silly and soppy here but i adore him so much, or should i say we (even the OH adores him)! Im dreading the day anything ever happens to him cos i would feel lost! I look forward to seeing him everyday and he always makes me smile and is always soooo loving and friendly. He will always be my little (or big) number 1 star!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


Awwww you dont sound silly at all rather you sound like a perfectly healthy bunny mummy who quite rightly so adores her giant man!

x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow - hasn't he got maaasive!!! He's gorgeous.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

WOW he is bigger than my dog !!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

H0lly said:


> WOW he is bigger than my dog !!


ha ha hes bigger than my cats too! Big and beautiful but so soft x

emzybabe - he has got an amazing coat, we always comment on that hes so soft to touch he makes you feel relaxed and sleepy ha ha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

He's got soooo big! He is still as gorgeous as ever 

*Heidi*


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

He is just stunning! :001_tt1:


----------

